# The Queen



## Nellie (Oct 17, 2016)

I wanted to leave Tennessee
so boarded the Riverboat Queen
headed for Big Easy New O'leans
further down the Mississippi.

I embarked the Queen from the landing
of Beale Street, in good ole Memphis
where Kings lived, B.B. and Elvis,
who made southern lives enchanting.

I watched the paddle wheel spinning 
while rolling smoothly down the river
as I ponder the mirth, I quiver
for this is only the beginning.

I'd never been to the Mardi Gras
though I have walked down Bourbon Street
dismissing all the tricks with treats
to taste the cajun jambalaya.

I gorged myself on "Fat Tuesday"
while cheering the festive parade
adorning a grim masquerade
no one wanted to come and play.

Time came again to board the riverboat
Queen, sailing out to the great Gulf
of Mexico, where all of my stuff
may possibly be found somewhere afloat.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 18, 2016)

Nellie, I enjoyed taking this fabulous trip with you, it sounds fabulous.... except for the last 2 lines....hahaaa....


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 19, 2016)

A poem that took me along for the ride.

Good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 20, 2016)

My pleasure. I'm happy to hear you enjoyed the ride. Thanks for taking the time to read and comment.


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 20, 2016)

Cindy. I love this piece! I have always wanted to visit New Orleans and now I have after reading this poem. (thanks for saving me the airfare!)



> where Kings lived, B.B. and Elvis,



Delightful and clever! I've seen BB King in concert and been to the Elvis Museum. How much his costumes weighed!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 21, 2016)

SilverMoon said:


> Cindy. I love this piece! I have always wanted to visit New Orleans and now I have after reading this poem. (thanks for saving me the airfare!)
> 
> Delightful and clever! I've seen BB King in concert and been to the Elvis Museum. How much his costumes weighed!



But have you been to Elvis' home in Memphis-"Graceland"? There you can see more of his wonderful costumes. And some have claimed to actually have seen Elvis there, too. 

Glad I spared you the airfare.


----------



## escorial (Oct 21, 2016)

been a while since I read a longer piece of your work....would certainly like to read more...I like your short stuff though


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 21, 2016)

No. I only have Paul Simon's "Graceland". I can only imagine what a wonder it was.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 21, 2016)

escorial said:


> been a while since I read a longer piece of your work....would certainly like to read more...I like your short stuff though



I thought I would "challenge" myself and start writing longer pieces. Ha! Thanks for replying.


----------



## DATo (Oct 22, 2016)

I enjoyed this a lot. Somehow you managed to convey a vicarious sense of travel and exploration with this reader.

I'd really love to know the story behind those last two lines though *LOL*


----------



## Nellie (Oct 22, 2016)

DATo said:


> I enjoyed this a lot. Somehow you managed to convey a vicarious sense of travel and exploration with this reader.
> 
> I'd really love to know the story behind those last two lines though *LOL*



Thank-you, DATO. I'm happy to hear that you enjoyed the read and got a sense of exploration. I think I'll keep you in suspense with those last two lines.


----------

